

RIM showing first demo of its Android compatibility layer for Playbook - Aissen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRriABMed7M

======
Aissen
Apparently it needs re-compilation in order to work. One more hassle (but
makes sense nonetheless).

This is a controlled demo environment, yet RIM fails to show the interesting
things: how will Intents ("Share This") integrate, how about apps relying on
Google APIs (Maps, CD2M) ? There's also no demo of 3D Apps, NDK apps, Video-
playing, Accelerometer and Camera. Or the more os-integrated features like
contacts sync adapters, SMS, widgets, live wallpapers. Even the pervasive
notifications are left out.

I hope RIM still has tricks up its sleeve or this compatibility layer will
sink into oblivion before it's even released. It will be stuck in the niche
for small apps and compete with HTML-based solutions like Appcelerator
Titanium.

